# Seating code to determine availability



## travelplanner70 (Jun 28, 2005)

When I use a website that tells me the number of seats left on a flight, it has various letters and then numbers by the letters.  Is there a place that would tell me what the letters mean.  I know F3 would mean 3 seats are available in first class.  But, what is Y, B, M, A, H Q, etc.?  BTW, I am flying on Delta if that is necessary to know to answer this question. Thanks so much for your help.  (I'm trying to figure out the likelihood of being bumped.)


----------



## Dave M (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is a thread (it's in the BBS Travel forum archives) that will answer your questions and give you some help in determining whether you might have a bump opportunity - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8654#post8654


----------



## Dave M (Jun 28, 2005)

And here is a link that explains all of the Delta fare classes (the individual letters) - http://www.cwsi.net/delta.htm


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 29, 2005)

Try Bumptracker

My personal opinion is that, if you're asking, you won't get VDB'd.

Best advice is to be prepared with what you want and what you'll take and how long you want to delay....and not having checked bags is a plus. 

For a singular tutorial, read this thread on FlyerTalk, and pay special attention to posts by "JerryCrump". You'll see why I made the comment I did at the top.

Good luck!

Pat


----------

